# My Zoe is Gone!-I Am Devasted! Help!



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

I wanted to let all the kind people who offered advice last week know that my baby did not make it. I am devastated. I came to this forum for the first time in many years on Friday. I am so sorry I waited so long...I took my sweet, tiny angel to her vet on 7/23 (Thur am). She was belching water and not eating. Her blood work came back positive for a severe pancreatitis flare up. They sent her home Friday pm, because she was eating, barking and seemed to be out of the woods. I took her back first thing Sat am because once at home she would not eat for me. They gave her fluids, and meds for nausea and told me to sue the ER clinic if I had any further problems as they close at noon on Sat. the rest of the weekend was a nightmare. Zoe went downhill from the moment I got her home. I took her to the ER vet at 2pm on Sun and again at 1:50 am Monday. We were back at her vet at 7:30 Mon am and at this point she referred us to an internist/surgical specialist clinic about an hour away. Zoe was there from Monday through Wed, when they finally did surgery to find out what was wrong. The surgeon said she had 2 ulcerations in her stomach, one quite large and deep and that her intestines were thickened and indicated her thought they were "diseased." At this point I made the heartbreaking decision to let her go... This all happened so fast and I am just so confused and angry, and cannot even describe the heartache I am feeling. My baby would have been 12 years in December and I thought we had many more years together. Please, please if anyone has ever experienced anything like this, I need to hear from you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheryl,

I am so sorry for the pain that you feel. It is never easy when a loved one passes into the next life. Know that the pain you feel today will diminish and your heart will soon be filled with memories of happier times. Zoe became so very tired that she needed to rest. Please know that she remains with you, she will always be a part of you. You will carry her until it is your time to leave this world. I went through something very similar with my mother when she became sick with heart disease and had ER visit after ER visit. Don't minimize the strain this has also placed on you. Please look after yourself. I hope you heart heals quickly.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I've not experienced anything like this, but I just want to say I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. What a nightmare you both have been thru, you did everything you could for her, I wish the outcome was different.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry:Cheryl, my heart is breaking for you, I can feel the deep pain your going through, I have no answer's for you, we each will have a time in our lives that we will be going through this great loss of each of our babies. It hurts so very bad, as I type this I have tears running down my face, I wish I could sit with you, hold your hand and listen to you, listen about the deep sadness you feel, listen to how much you love your little Zoë and how much you want her back in your arms. I would listen to the funny stories you and Zoë shared, and the deep love you both shared.I hurt for you. I'll be praying for God to give you his comfort and his peace that passes all understanding. Precious little Zoë is at Heaven's Rainbow Bridge she's free from pain, running with my babies, you see they are just bidding their time waiting for that day when they see us walk over that bridge to be with them
I'm here if you need someone to listen. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to let them go, but you did the best thing for her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Cheryl, I am so very sorry for the loss of your Zoe! You did everything you could for your baby, and gave her a life full of love. 

RIP sweet Zoe! Fly with your angel wings!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am sorry that I have no experience to offer, All I can do is send my heartfelt condolences and wish your precious Zoe all the best in the ethereal world, where I hope my Lily will give her comfort and love. I know how much your heart aches.I believe that life never ends, it only changes. But when our loved ones change, it hurts so much. I hope you will find a way to hurt less, and let her spirit fly free in bliss.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh no! I am so sorry to hear this!!! My heart is breaking with yours. 

11 is much too young, sometimes life just isn't fair. 


I have an 11 year old who suffers every day, but all of his meds keep him going. It's really taking a toll on him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cheryl, I am so very sorry for your deep loss of sweet Zoe. As I told you in another thread this is how we lost our little Carlos (grand-dog) when he was staying w. us the summer his mom went to Italy to work on her doctorate. It is really so very sad and I know your heart is broken. I am really surprised she was eating on Fri. night & that they let you bring her home (I also had Carlos at home but I have a lot of experience w/medical stuff & my vet knew she could trust me to give fluids, etc). He had the "chronic" type. I had actually taken Carlie back & my vet knew it was time to let him go. Unfortunately my DH had to teach that night so I was alone to make the decision, but it really was already made for me. 
I wish I could take your pain away. Sometimes we have no words that really help to heal, but I am asking God to comfort you and let you know that Zoe is ok now & that in time you also will be better. You will remember all the good & fun things about how you loved each other & the sun will begin to shine again. Big hugs.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Cheryl, I'm so sorry for your loss. My Rocco didn't have the same illness your sweet Zoe did, but the pain and suffering was indeed similar. He was ill for some time and back and forth to the vet. He was on drugs and was either asleep or coughing and gasping to breath when awake. After bringing in a specialist it was evident it was time to let him go. He was only 8 1/2. My husband and I had a very difficult time. But day by day the pain lessens as reality sets in. My heart breaks for you. One day at a time... HUGS!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. It's never easy to let our pups go. I am sending prayers and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear the news. Every time we lose one on here in breaks my heart. Stay strong. Hugs


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss:grouphug:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Zoe. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cheryl your on my mind daily and in my prayers, how are you doing? We are here for you:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Cheryl, I wish I had the words to make you feel better...I can only say how very sorry I am for your loss. Please find consolation in the fact that you did the very best for her and she knows how much you love her. Hugs and prayers


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Truly heartbreaking  I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.... I haven't had to deal with that kind of situation but I have had to make that choice when my maltese were aging and ill. So very hard. I do wonder if the ER and/or vet did all they could. It just seems that you had to go back so many times but the result probably would have been the same since she had this problem. My Dolly died at that age too after heart disease that turned into kidney failure.:crying: Bless your heart.....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear this news


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss Cheryl.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your darling Zoe.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Cheryl, I'm endlessly sorry for your loss of Zoe!

Sending hugs and strength your way.

Alexandra


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I am so very sorry 😢


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cheryl - I'm so very sorry. I have always heard that pancreatitis is one of those things that can get out of hand and be deadly but didn't know anyone whose Maltese had it happen. I doubt there was more that could have been done for Zoe; you did all you could and she had a life with you that she knew was full of love. Sending you healing hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:sorry::crying:for you loss. 
I can imagine what you must be going through, hearing this brought tears to my eyes. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Z..........zillion of tears for Zoe:crying 2::crying 2::crying 2::crying 2:

O..........Oh, so hard to let her go:wub:

E...........Eternally loved and now she is in God's protection:innocent:





.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you all for the taking the time to send your kind words, thoughts and prayers. They have helped more than you can know. I wish I could tell you all that I am doing ok...I am doing a little better, I think. But Im just so lost and lonely without my sweet, tiny, baby girl. She and I had a bond like none I've ever known and I am grieving deeply for her. I picked up her cremains and the little paw prints I ordered on Monday and it was very hard to be back there. And then yesterday marked one week and it was like living it all over again. I know I will heal and adjust to life without her, but I also know there will always be a huge part of my heart missing. I am so thankful for this wonderful website and for all of you. You are a special group of people, as are your precious maltese babies. They really are such a special breed, almost human. God bless you all and let's please stay in touch.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

ZoeGirl's Mommy said:


> Thank you all for the taking the time to send your kind words, thoughts and prayers. They have helped more than you can know. I wish I could tell you all that I am doing ok...I am doing a little better, I think. But Im just so lost and lonely without my sweet, tiny, baby girl. She and I had a bond like none I've ever known and I am grieving deeply for her. I picked up her cremains and the little paw prints I ordered on Monday and it was very hard to be back there. And then yesterday marked one week and it was like living it all over again. I know I will heal and adjust to life without her, but I also know there will always be a huge part of my heart missing. I am so thankful for this wonderful website and for all of you. You are a special group of people, as are your precious maltese babies. They really are such a special breed, almost human. God bless you all and let's please stay in touch.


Thinking of you !
Big hugs 
XOXOXOXO 
We are here for you to talk about your feelings and share about your sweet Zoe...when "you" are ready.
We all understand the bond and the emptiness and the loss. 
I am so sorry you are hurting 😢❤


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Paula, I read this and remember how comforting you always are with everyone. I loved you then and I still love you. I'm not here very often anymore. But when I need help I know where to come. It's good to be here..it's like coming home.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Cheryl, I am so very sorry to hear about your sudden loss of your baby Zoe. I cannot imagine the pain you are feeling right now. I know you did everything you could, so please do not blame yourself in any way. It was time for Zoe to go to the Rainbow Bridge to play with all her brothers and sisters from Spoiled Maltese. I am so sad for you.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Cheryl..I am so sorry for your loss of Zoe. So heartbreaking...


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am so very sorry for you loss!!!!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I am so sorry. So very very sorry. You did everything you possibly could do for your sweet little one. She knew you loved her. Please take some comfort in knowing she knew "real love".


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

ZoeGirl's Mommy said:


> Thank you all for the taking the time to send your kind words, thoughts and prayers. They have helped more than you can know. I wish I could tell you all that I am doing ok...I am doing a little better, I think. But Im just so lost and lonely without my sweet, tiny, baby girl. She and I had a bond like none I've ever known and I am grieving deeply for her. I picked up her cremains and the little paw prints I ordered on Monday and it was very hard to be back there. And then yesterday marked one week and it was like living it all over again. I know I will heal and adjust to life without her, but I also know there will always be a huge part of my heart missing. I am so thankful for this wonderful website and for all of you. You are a special group of people, as are your precious maltese babies. They really are such a special breed, almost human. God bless you all and let's please stay in touch.




I pray for you every night Cheryl:wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

So very sorry to hear this. It is so hard. I know. I recently lost one of my girls too.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I do not at all understand why they never admitted your little one . I had a cat with sudden severe pancreatitis who spent 4 days and 3 nights in the hospital. I then still took her back for fluids for a few more days. When your heart is feeling a little less broken and maybe a new paw starts to tug at your heart perhaps consider atleast exploring some other vets in your area. Find friends with small dogs and ask for referrals. Just a thought but worth exploring.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

I have many, many questions and doubts about the way my vet handled that last week of Zoe's life. I am trying to believe that she thought she was doing the right thing, but there is no denying there was negligence. That being said, it all happened so fast, and she got so ill so quickly that there wasn't time for second guessing or trial and error. She did finally refer her to a internal specialist after 4 days of this rocking on. She did keep Zoe there during office hours, but she and I agreed it was far less stressful for me to pick her up in the evenings, so she was at home with me at night. My girl was a very nervous little thing, very attached to me and just being away from me overnight had been known to make her sick. I do agree with you however, and when the Lord sends me another baby we will be using another vet.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

ZoeGirl's Mommy said:


> I have many, many questions and doubts about the way my vet handled that last week of Zoe's life. I am trying to believe that she thought she was doing the right thing, but there is no denying there was negligence. That being said, it all happened so fast, and she got so ill so quickly that there wasn't time for second guessing or trial and error. She did finally refer her to a internal specialist after 4 days of this rocking on. She did keep Zoe there during office hours, but she and I agreed it was far less stressful for me to pick her up in the evenings, so she was at home with me at night. My girl was a very nervous little thing, very attached to me and just being away from me overnight had been known to make her sick. I do agree with you however, and when the Lord sends me another baby we will be using another vet.


I'm surprised they didn't try to do more as well..
I'm so sorry


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

ZoeGirl's Mommy said:


> I have many, many questions and doubts about the way my vet handled that last week of Zoe's life. I am trying to believe that she thought she was doing the right thing, but there is no denying there was negligence. That being said, it all happened so fast, and she got so ill so quickly that there wasn't time for second guessing or trial and error. She did finally refer her to a internal specialist after 4 days of this rocking on. She did keep Zoe there during office hours, but she and I agreed it was far less stressful for me to pick her up in the evenings, so she was at home with me at night. My girl was a very nervous little thing, very attached to me and just being away from me overnight had been known to make her sick. I do agree with you however, and when the Lord sends me another baby we will be using another vet.


I am sorry that you now have doubts and questions but that is also part of the grieving process...the what ifs and the what fors. Please do not beat yourself up....I've been there and it doesn't change anything 
If you do feel that your vet was negligent then by all means ... that is a different story...but sometimes they do all that they can do and it is not enough.
I just wanted to say that it is different when you have a baby that gets sick just from being away from you. 
This does require a different approach and different care instructions. 
My vet does not like to keep my girl because in the past being away from me has made her worse not better. Each of these little ones are different. 
I am so sorry for your loss and wish you peace with her passing and the acceptance that you did all that you could do for her. She knows that and is flying free from pain on angel wings.
(((BIg hugs)))


----------

